# Vous n'avez pas éteint votre mac depuis ..x.. jours



## peyret (30 Mars 2020)

Je crée ce sujet car il y a 10 ans ou plus, il y avait un "concours" de celui qui n'éteignait jamais son mac....
Si je me rappelle bien, il y en avait qui avait tenu 1 an....

77 jours dans mon cas

Pour le savoir, un tuto...


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

T'aurais donné une idée ?
Fait ressurgir le passé ?


----------



## mokuchley (31 Mars 2020)

moi, je pense , d'une manière complètement subjective, qu'il faut faire un redemarrage de temps a autre


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2020)

Ah zut, je l'ai redémarré il y a 8 jours.
Sinon, je te raconte même pas combien de temps je suis resté sans l'éteindre.
J'aimerais bien me rappeler pourquoi je l'ai redémarré, d'ailleurs.
Ah oui, je sais.
J'étais sur batterie, il a fini par s'arrêter.
Dès que je l'ai rebranché, il n'a jamais voulu sortir de veille.
J'ai forcé l'extinction.
C'est pourquoi j'ai du le redémarrer.
J'ai l'impression d'avoir une vie palpitante en ce moment.


----------



## mokuchley (31 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'avoir une vie palpitante en ce moment.


c'est vraiment pas le moment que les ordinateurs tombent en panne !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> c'est vraiment pas le moment que les ordinateurs tombent en panne !!!


Putain, non.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour peyret 

Merci pour le tuto 


peyret a dit:


> Pour le savoir, un tuto...


J'ai bien trouvé la pomme mais…

Je bloque à l'étape deux ! 

Ça n'affiche pas la fenêtre "macos high sierra"…
Alors le bouton "rapport machin truc" j't'en parle même pas !

Bref, HELP !


----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2020)

J'éteins le mien tous les soirs.


----------



## peyret (31 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonjour peyret
> 
> Merci pour le tuto
> 
> ...



Bonjour *aCLR*  , 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 qui affiche cette fenêtre 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 clic sur "logiciel"


----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça n'affiche pas la fenêtre "macos high sierra"…
> Alors le bouton "rapport machin truc" j't'en parle même pas !
> 
> Bref, HELP !


Tu es encore sous Système 7, c'est pour ça ?
Tu va avoir la bombe


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2020)

Ca ne peut pas marcher chez moi : je suis obligé de le rebooter en Mavericks si je veux pouvoir utiliser mon scanner. Et en ce moment avec le gamin confiné qui doit envoyer ses devoirs à ses profs, c'est tous les jours !


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2020)

tuto un peu long... autant ouvrir Informations système directement depuis Spotlight


----------



## Madalvée (31 Mars 2020)

C'était un temps où le système ne plantait pas… Et où on était moins connecté, donc moins obligé de faire les mises à jour. Je voyais passer des chiffres de plus d'un an.


----------



## RubenF (31 Mars 2020)

Hello à tous, 

Nos machines ont pour réputation de tenir un très long moment allumé sans que nous ayons besoin de redémarrer la machine. J'avoue également avoir une petite satisfaction personnelle à laisser mon Mac allumé le plus longtemps possible sans redémarrer. 

Je me suis dit que ce serait drôle d'échanger sur les temps d'allumage de notre machine depuis le dernier redémarrage. 
Idéalement on peut aussi expliquer en quoi consistait le dernier redémarrage. 
Me concernant : J'ai tout fait planter  

Du coup je me lance 





Au plaisir de voir le temps d'allumage de vos machines !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Nos machines ont pour réputation de tenir un très long moment allumé sans que nous ayons besoin de redémarrer la machine. J'avoue également avoir une petite satisfaction personnelle à laisser mon Mac allumé le plus longtemps possible sans redémarrer.
> 
> ...



C'est pas un peu pareil que ce topic ?


----------



## RubenF (31 Mars 2020)

J'suis triste, on a eu la même idée que moi quelques heures avant moi lol ! Bon bah je vais dessus ! et je supprime


----------



## Oizo (31 Mars 2020)

Bientôt 52 jours pour moi, je vais le redémarrer bientôt pour installer la nouvelle mise à jour de Catalina.


----------



## daffyb (31 Mars 2020)

Le Raspberry Pi de la chaudière 
`22:13:40 up 91 days,  6:25,  1 user,  load average: 0,20, 0,10, 0,09`
Il y a 91 jours, c'était la maintenance de la chaudière


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Bonjour *aCLR*  ,
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 163039
> 
> ...


Ça marche pô ! J'ai pas macos high sierra…

Du coup, j'ai suivi un autre tuto
(j'ai effacé la remarque désobligeante de folklow)



flotow a dit:


> autant ouvrir Informations système directement depuis Spotlight


Merci de ton aide folklow mais sans capture d'écran, il est moins facile à trouver ton machin ! J'ai spotify et silverlight mais pas spotlight !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Merci de ton aide folklow mais sans capture d'écran, il est moins facile à trouver ton machin ! J'ai spotify et silverlight mais pas spotlight !


Pas de spotlight ? 
regarde ici


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça marche pô ! J'ai pas macos high sierra…
> 
> Du coup, j'ai suivi un autre tuto
> (j'ai effacé la remarque désobligeante de folklow)
> ...


On fait le malin avec ses presses manuelles, son encre et tout, mais l'outil de travail numérique, c'est pas encore ça !!
Spotlight -> Cmd+Espace


----------



## Kevick (1 Mai 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> moi, je pense , d'une manière complètement subjective, qu'il faut faire un redemarrage de temps a autre



C'est ce que je fais désormais. Avant j'éteignais l'ordi tous les soirs. Mais les chocs électriques aux démarrages sont l'un des effets les plus néfastes sur la bonne durée de vie des outils électroniques. Donc maintenant je l'éteins une fois par semaine, le dimanche soir. Le reste du temps il est en veille.
Puis c'est aussi pour le côté pratique car avec  un DD classique à 5400 t/m les démarrages sont d'une longueur exaspérante.


----------



## mokuchley (2 Mai 2020)

changer pour un ssd ; c'est efficace pour le demarrage de l'OS


----------



## MrTom (2 Mai 2020)

Sinon, vous pouvez ouvrir un terminal et saisir la commande *uptime.*


```
Last login: Sat May  2 07:32:35 on ttys000
apple:~ thomas$ uptime
 8:09  up 10 days,  1:33, 2 users, load averages: 3,00 2,97 2,99
```

Pour répondre à la question, je pense que ça dépend du système. Si on est sous Catalina, il y a de fortes chances que l'ordi s'éteigne de lui-même


----------



## Kevick (2 Mai 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> changer pour un ssd ; c'est efficace pour le demarrage de l'OS



Ha ça c'est sûr que mon prochain Mac aura un SSD. Le problème c'est que la capacité standard est famélique. Je vais pas loin moi avec 256 Go...   D'où le fait que je me suis rabattu sur un DD traditionnel...


----------

